# ideas on how to get my cockatiel to take a bath!!



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi anyone got any ideas on how i can get my cockatiel to have a bath/wash...he just doesnt seem to like water!!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

what I used to do is clean out my sink in the kitchen and make sure that there wasn't any soap left, it well kill them, and fill it enough and place my bird there, I used to do this three to four times a week, and he got used to it! 

I did wound up having horrible allergies from this breed in the end, so sad very sad! 

You can use a spray bottle to, but I rather liked the kitchen sink instead, that way it is a proper bath.1


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of just one of my birds in the sink!


----------



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a water spray with my cockatiel he absolutely loves being sprayed, if you keep spraying him regularly he will get the hang of it and start to groom and clean his feathers. Mine has never been a fan of the bath so the water spray does the job.


----------

